# Thermometer recommendations



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi everyone! I love reading all of the posts on here and feel like majority of issues start with a response of “grab a temp.”

So I would like to have a thermometer on hand - any brand recommendations?

It’s a rectal temperature, so do you all use lube before inserting? Wasn’t sure if there was a “wrong” way to check a temp!! Thanks for making me a better goat owner


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a digital thermometer, quick and easy.

You can use lube yes.
Be careful when inserting into the rectum, never force it.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I use any old digital thermometer from Wal-Mart or the local pharmacy. No particular brand or type. My current is a CVS quick read one. Insert several inches with a lubricant.


----------

